# Problema con fuente regulable de Plaquetodo



## Alejandrodb2006 (Sep 29, 2011)

He llevado adelante el proyecto de Plaquetodo de la fuente regulable de 0 a 30V por 1.5A, pero me encontré con un par de problemas, como por ejemplo que el Transistor darlington T5 IRFZ44N en realidad es un Mosfet de canal N, y según el absurdo montaje la disposición de las patas es BCE, cabe destacar que en realidad lo estoy alimentando con un trafo de 12V x 1A, (pero no creo que esto tenga incidencia).

¿El Mosfet lo puedo remplazar por algún darlington tipo TIP o BD?¿Alguíen armó este circuito y le funcionó?¿Debo modificar el valor del pote y del zener ya que cambió la tensión original?

Gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## CasiCuentoCasas (Sep 29, 2011)

Alejandro, por que no utilizas un lm 317??? en ese esquema estas construyendo algo que vale dos mangos.
Saludos


----------



## Alejandrodb2006 (Sep 29, 2011)

Si, ya se, pero es para alguien que no sabe nada de electrónica y desea una fuente robusta, por eso omití el LM 317.


----------



## carlosenati (Sep 29, 2011)

bueno utiliza mejor una fuente a transistor con de potencia ya que son faciles de hacer o algo mas simple un a con un trafo de varias salidas y un selector


----------



## tinchusbest (Sep 29, 2011)

si cambias el transistor de salida por uno de potencia tendrias que recalcular las resistencia,o talves sarcar algunas,mira hay fuentes que usan los 3055 con un transistor bc547 que regula la salida y le podes agregar una resistencia en el emisor y un tip 31 que te ayude a protegerlo
Este me dio lindos resultados,tiene bobina,indicador de corto,proteccion contra corto,5A,el transistor de salida es uno de 20A,pero lo podes cambiar por un 2n3055 que puede soportar unos 5A tranqui,


----------



## Alejandrodb2006 (Sep 30, 2011)

Ok, se aprecia el aporte.

Entonces, nadie sabe si este circuito funcionaria?
Lo que hice fue cambiar el IRFZ44N por un TIP120, pero aún asi no regula, es más, en la salida no tengo tensión.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2011)

¿ Y los valores de los componentes ?


----------



## Alejandrodb2006 (Oct 1, 2011)

Perdón, (que idiota) aquí están.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2011)

Te fijaste que *S1* es *NC* (*N*ormal *C*errado) se mantiene en contacto salvo que se lo presione.


----------



## Alejandrodb2006 (Oct 1, 2011)

Si, pero aún así no sucede nada.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2011)

¿ Tensión sobre C2 ?
¿ Tensión sobre D5 ?
¿ Tensión sobre T5 (Colector) ?
Todas referidas a GND


----------



## Alejandrodb2006 (Oct 2, 2011)

Sobre C2 tengo 15.82V, sobre el Colector de T5 15.53V y sobre D5 nada.

Repito que cambié el IRFZ44N del circuito original por un TIP120.


----------



## mcrven (Oct 2, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Te fijaste que *S1* es *NC* (*N*ormal *C*errado) se mantiene en contacto salvo que se lo presione.



Hola fogonazo...

Me luce que a tu avatar le falta la aureola...

En relación al tema, S1 es para desenclavar TH1 cuando ocurre un corto. Aún sin ese circuito debería funcionar la fuente.

Ahora, Alejandro dijo no tener tensión sobre D5. Debería haber 6.2V allí, pero no hay, como dicen los administradores...

RA podría ser la alimentación de D5 pero, no logro ver de donde toman la tensión para ello.

Podría ser un error en el diagrama.

Creo que deberá informar de ello a Plaquetodo, si es que se puede.

Saludos:


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 2, 2011)

Ese esquema es incorrecto, así como esta el zener no recibe tensión, T2 NO se polariza nunca, ni tampoco T1 ni T2 (Bipolar)
Levanta la pata de R6 que va al SCR y conectala al + de C2

Podría ser que el impreso esté bien realizado y el dibujo mal intencionalmente para no ser copiado. Considerando esta posibilidad, revisa si el SCR está bien colocado, según el datasheet




mcrven dijo:


> ...Ahora, Alejandro dijo no tener tensión sobre D5. Debería haber 6.2V allí, pero no hay, como dicen los administradores...
> 
> RA podría ser la alimentación de D5 pero, no logro ver de donde toman la tensión para ello.
> 
> Podría ser un error en el diagrama......



Por *NO* actualizar la página en el navegador, *NO* había visto tu comentario amigo mcrven, Saludos. Veo que pensamos lo mismo sobre un error en el diagrama.


----------



## Alejandrodb2006 (Oct 2, 2011)

Si, el SCR está bien conectado ya que la placa la diseñe yo, y  me guié por los datasheets para colocar los T's.
Repito que este circuito está preparado para trabajar con 30V, pero lo estoy alimentando con un trafo de 12V.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 2, 2011)

Alejandrodb2006 dijo:


> Si, el SCR está bien conectado ya que la placa la diseñe yo, y  me guié por los datasheets para colocar los T's.......



Entonces te guiaste por un esquema incorrecto.

¿ Leíste lo que escribí ?



Fogonazo dijo:


> Ese esquema es *incorrecto*, así como esta el zener no recibe tensión, T2 NO se polariza nunca, ni tampoco T1 ni T2 (Bipolar)
> Levanta la pata de R6 que va al SCR y conectala al + de C2......


----------



## Alejandrodb2006 (Oct 2, 2011)

Si, lo leí, a lo que me referia es que no yerré en el diseño basandome en un esquema incorrecto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 2, 2011)

Alejandrodb2006 dijo:


> Si, lo leí, a lo que me referia es que no yerré en el diseño basandome en un esquema incorrecto.



Efectúa la prueba que comente y veremos de rescatar el trabajo.



Fogonazo dijo:


> ......Levanta la pata de R6 que va al SCR y conectala al + de C2......


----------



## Alejandrodb2006 (Oct 2, 2011)

Ahora si tengo tensión en la salida y regulable, ¡Gracias!.
Si pongo en corto la salida deberia de funcionar la protección?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 2, 2011)

Alejandrodb2006 dijo:


> Ahora si tengo tensión en la salida y regulable, ¡Gracias!.
> Si pongo en corto la salida deberia de funcionar la protección?



Nones, *NO* hay protección. Hay que revisar el esquema.


Edit
1) Conecta la pata de R6 que habías cambiado al *"ANODO"* de TH1, antes estaba en "GATE"
2) Reemplaza el puente de alambre R12 por una resistencia de unos pocos Ohms.
3) Prueba de hacer un corto a la salida,

Se debería interrumpir la tensión, aunque se retire el corto y hasta que se presione el botón de reset.


----------



## Alejandrodb2006 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hecho, se corta la tensión en general, solo llega a C de T5, como sucedia antes de conectar R6 a positivo de C2.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 3, 2011)

que grossos los de plaquetodo... les debo mi interes por la electronica a ellos, de hecho, aprendí mucho arreglando y haciendo andar los diseños truchos que vendían ellos...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> que grossos los de plaquetodo... les debo mi interes por la electronica a ellos, de hecho, aprendí mucho arreglando y haciendo andar los diseños truchos que vendían ellos...


Ver el archivo adjunto 43787​


Alejandrodb2006 dijo:


> Hecho, se corta la tensión en general, solo llega a C de T5, como sucedia antes de conectar R6 a positivo de C2.



Se debe revisar la protección contra cortos, que es lo que está fallando.


----------



## mcrven (Oct 3, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Se debe revisar la protección contra cortos, que es lo que está fallando.



Fíjense en lo siguiente, fogonazo y Alejandro...

En la lista de componentes dice que R12 es un puente de alámbre de 1 mm perooo... no menciona la longitud. Pequeño detalle, claro.

Revisando la tabla, el calibre correspondiente aproximado a ese diámetro sería el AWG #18 = 1.02362 mm.

El problema de esto reside en el valor resistivo del alámbre necesario para que, una determinada corriente que lo recorra, produzca la diferencia de tensión necesaria para "encender" el LED del fotoacoplador.

La Resistencia de los conductores es referida a 1 Km. de longitud del mismo y, para el AWG #18 es de 20.9428 Ω.

Es fácil deducir que son 0,021 Ω/m y, por ende, 0,0021 Ω/dm.

Si utilizásemos un trozo de AWG #18 de 20 cm, tendríamos una R de 0,0042 Ω.

Así que, si el alámbre fuese recorrido por una corriente de 2 A, la caída de tensión sobre él, sería de V / (R x I) = 0,0042 Ω X 2 A = 0,0084 V (Según el tío Ohm).

¿Encenderá el LED con eso? 

Particularmente, no lo creo. Lo que sí tengo por seguro es que debí utilizar un OPAMP para amplificar esa tensión para mi Limitador de corriente, empleado en la fuente de laboratorio que está publicada este mismo foro.

Al igual que Fogonazo, te sugiero coloque una R12 de 1 Ω (esto lo digo yo), de unos 10W, diría yo, y pruebas de nuevo.

Saludos a todos los participantes:


----------



## emorales1992 (Ago 2, 2012)

Hola a todos , soy nuevo en el foro y he visto que algunos tienen el mismo problema que yo con la fuente de alimentación regulable, puesto la pata de R6 en el positivo de C2 y también he probado poniéndola en el ánodo de TH1 pero en ningún caso se regula la tensión.

La alimentación es de 24V aunque esto no sé si influye ya que es la que se especifica en el pdf donde está el circuito.

A parte tengo una duda, TH1 i C1 van a massa, es decir , esto se conecta directamente al negativo de la salida de tensión de la fuente no ?  (supongo que sí pero es para estar seguro)

Bueno ya he solucionado el problema , tenía la pata de R6 conectada al Ánodo de TH1. También he podido solucionar el problema de la protección contra cortocircuitos!! Os pongo mi propuesta a ver que os parece:

-Poner la pata de R6 (que antes iba al Gate de TH1) conectada directamente sobre el + de C2 como ya se había comentado anteriormente.

-Sustituir R1 por dos resistencias en paralelo de 2,7k y 1k y entre medio de R1 y L1 intercalar la bobina de un relé de 5V. (Las resistencias se han sustituido para poder darle al relé la tensión deseada).

-Conectar un borne del relé al positivo de C4 y el borne normalmente cerrado a la salida de nuestra fuente. El borne normalmente abierto lo he dejado directamente sin conexión.

-Sustituir T5 por un TIP122 (ya se ha comentado anteriormente).

Con esto a mi me funciona a la perfección. El problema que había visto antes es que si se mantenía el cortocircuito durante un tiempo me saltaba el fusible de protección y se me quemaron algunos componentes. Esto sucedía porque el led rojo era solo un indicador pero no cortaba el problema , con el relé esto se consigue.

Ah y se me olvidaba, he sustituido R12 por 4 resistencias de 1 Ohm en serie  ( no tenía ningúna de 4 ohms a mano XD).


----------



## mcrven (Ago 3, 2012)

Te recuerdo que una imagen vale más que un millón de palabras.

Sube el diagrama y, amén de que explicas más, te ahorras el parlamento y se entiende mejor lo que quieres comunicar.


----------



## camarohero (Ago 3, 2012)

apoyo la mocion de subir el diagrama
por favor


----------



## emorales1992 (Ago 4, 2012)

Está hecho a lo cutre, con paint  lo siento pero es que mi ordenador no funciona y ahí es donde tengo los programas de simulación. Ya me diréis si os funciona el circuito !!

Ah, se me ha olvidado, la resistencia de 1kΩ tiene que ser de 1 W


----------



## rubenmas (Nov 12, 2013)

Estimados colegas busco datos de una fuente plaquetodo número 015 almenos es lo que dice la placa, detallo:
T1 BC556 ; T2 BC548, T3 BC337, T4 2A3246, T5 2N3055 y como particularidad tiene dos leed uno verde y uno rojo que estimo es indicador de corto o consumo excesivo y la particularidad es que si desconecto el colector de T2 la fuente regula y al conectarlo anula la tensión del potenciómetro de regulación, dejo en claro que esto fue un obsequio y desconozco su procedencia como así el que hubiera funcionado alguna ves, buscando en proyectos de plaquetodo no veo esa fuente por lo que deduzco es vieja, quizás algun chico que la armo para presentar un trabajo en la secundaria o quien sabe, pero el echo es que para el taller me viene de diez, si logro que funcione, en la parte del circuito dice " 0 a 30 V y 15 A " lo que dudo que maneje 15 Amperes, claro esta que pueden no ser los transistores que realmente vallan y por eso si algún colega se cruzo con ella y le quedo el circuito le rogaría me lo facilite o si hay alguna idea de como hacerla andar, bueno gracias a todos y mis saludos.....Ruben.... ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 12, 2013)

http://www.plaque-todo.com.ar/listas/Libro1.htm

http://www.plaque-todo.com.ar/listas/Libro2.htm

http://www.plaque-todo.com.ar/listas/Libro3.htm


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 12, 2013)

Hola.

T5 no es el 2N3055 es T5= IRFZ44N.[/SIZE]

Mira a quí: http://www.plaque-todo.com.ar/plaquetodo/libros/libro01/015r.zip



Chao.[/SIZE]
elaficionado.


----------



## cristian76 (Jun 23, 2014)

hola , estoy queriendo armar esta fuente publicada en plaquetodo , primero eh querido simularlo pero salen ciertos errores como el tiempo de carga del condensador de entrada tambien cuando le pongo una carga los valores varian demasiado . subo los archivos les agradesco su opinion y posible ayuda  .


Ver el archivo adjunto 112699 archivo de la fuente
Ver el archivo adjunto 112700


----------



## gabriel73 (Oct 23, 2019)

Hola, amigos del foro. El circuito de esta fuente publicado al inicio del post es una modificación de un viejo diseño que arme en la secundaria allá por los inicio de los años 90...y fiel a su mañosa costumbre de publicar circuitos con errores los muchachos de Plaquetodo siguen haciendo de las suyas jaja!.
Desde aquellos años todavía la tengo en el banco de laburo y se ha bancado flor de cortos a lo largo de los años...gracias a que el transistor de paso es un 2n3055 Toshiba original de aquella época y no a la protección de cortocircuitos que nunca funcionó bien y paradójicamente siempre se quemaba. Hace unos días me puse a tratar de mejorarla.
Se trata de disponer casi los mismos componentes con algún agregado  y armar algo que funciona como un tiristor simulado de forma discreta. La resistencia Rs se calcula de acuerdo a la corriente Max de salida. 
Cuando por Rs circula una corriente suficiente para generar una caída de tension de modo que el BC558 entre en conduccion, este excita la base del BC547 que se satura, por un lado enciende el Led de indicación de cortocircuito, seba al BC558 para que esté permanezca también en conduccion y por otro mediante el diodo shottcky anula la tensión de referencia del diodo zener y por ende la tensión de salida. Así se realimentan ambos transistores y permanecen en este estado hasta que se presione el botón de Reset lo cual reestablece la tensión de salida ( si se ha retirado el corto por supuesto)
La primera es una foto del circuito original de Paquetodo y la otra la parte que se deberia corregir.
Espero le pueda servir a quien quiera armar está modesta pero fiel fuentecita.


----------



## daniel-u (Feb 24, 2020)

Buen dia. Tengo una fuente regulada de plaquetodo, 0-30v 1.5a, pero es justo la version anterior de la que adjunto en el pdf.. Donde si se utilizan T3 y T4 (incluso T5 es un 2N3055) 
El problema es que se me quedo T4 y no se cual es el que corresponde ... Agradecere si alguien tiene la info... Saludos, Daniel


----------



## gabriel73 (Feb 24, 2020)

daniel-u dijo:


> Buen dia. Tengo una fuente regulada de plaquetodo, 0-30v 1.5a, pero es justo la version anterior de la que adjunto en el pdf.. Donde si se utilizan T3 y T4 (incluso T5 es un 2N3055)
> El problema es que se me quedo T4 y no se cual es el que corresponde ... Agradecere si alguien tiene la info... Saludos, Daniel


Calculo si es la version anterior a ese pdf, es la que subi mas arriba. No tengo los planos originales de Plaquetodo, sino los circuitos levantados a mano alzada. Ahi tambien esta la modificacion de la proteccion de cortocircuito porque la original nunca anduvo bien. Creo que el transistor T4 al que te referis es el driver que excita el transistor de paso 2n3055. Ponele un pnp tipo BD136 o BD140 que van a andar. Espero te sirva. Saludos.


----------



## daniel-u (Feb 24, 2020)

Gracias Gabriel!! (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/members/gabriel73.482219/) Habia visto tu diagrama y lo tenia de referencia.. Es casi el mismo, pero el tuyo es de 0 a 27v ... Una diferencia que tengo respecto de ese, es una resistencia de 1K en lugar de la de 2,7K (creo) Hace años que no me dedico a la electrónica (Me recibí en La Base de Palomar en el 97 y me fui para el rubro de la informática) Saludos, Daniel


----------



## daniel-u (Feb 28, 2020)

gabriel73 dijo:


> Calculo si es la version anterior a ese pdf, es la que subi mas arriba. No tengo los planos originales de Plaquetodo, sino los circuitos levantados a mano alzada. Ahi tambien esta la modificacion de la proteccion de cortocircuito porque la original nunca anduvo bien. Creo que el transistor T4 al que te referis es el driver que excita el transistor de paso 2n3055. Ponele un pnp tipo BD136 o BD140 que van a andar. Espero te sirva. Saludos.


Buen día .. Compre un Bc140 y lo soldé según tu esquema, respetando E,C y B .. Energice la fuente.. El transistor no se quemo, pero se quemo la resistencia que esta conectada al led rojo... En mi circuito era de 47 ohms, pero en el tuyo es de 3k3 .. Te parece que si le pongo una de ese valor puede funcionar? (siempre teniendo en cuenta que mi circuito es de 0 a 30v, 1,5A contra el tuyo que es hasta 27v, creo .. ) Gracias!!


----------



## gabriel73 (Feb 28, 2020)

Hola Daniel. Para evitar ambigüedades y poderte ayudar lo mejor posible, por favor confirmame o refruta los siguientes puntos:
-Supongo que se quemo cuando hiciste un cortocircuito de prueba, no?
- La voltage varia con el pote en los voltages que decís después del reemplazo del BD140? Ojo con los transistores que estan vendiendo ahora. Verifcalos con un tester que la distribución de las patas corresponda con el pinout del datasheet. Esta lleno de falsificaciones.
-Te referís al esquema original mio que es como venia publicada por plaquetodo? Bueno en ese diseño pésimo siempre se quema el led, el transistor asociado (pnp BC557) al poner en corto la fuente. Sencillamente no anda, no se quema la protección y despues quemas o recalentás el driver y el transistor de paso.
-Si querés evitarte problemas modificala según el otro jpg que si bien tiene limitaciones, lo recontra probe y no se quema nada con un corto circuito en la salida. El transistor de salida ni se entera del corto.
Espero lo puedas resolver. Saludo cordial.

Agrego a lo expresado:
Si se quemo esa resistencia de 47 ohms que tenes (Para mi es incorrecto ese valor), Casi seguro esta quemado el Led,el diodo de germanio y el transistor pnp asociado a ellos. El reemplazo del driver BD140 no tiene nada que ver con esto.
Esa resistencia limita la corriente que pasa por el led, el diodo de germanio y el transistor cuando este conduce (si hay un corto o exceso de consumo a la salida). Con mas de 30 V que seguro tenes en los electrolíticos de filtrado aplicados a ese circuito de protección, saca la cuenta cuanta corriente pasa con 47 ohms. Seguro se quemo todo.


----------



## daniel-u (Feb 29, 2020)

gabriel73 dijo:


> Hola Daniel. Para evitar ambigüedades y poderte ayudar lo mejor posible, por favor confirmame o refruta los siguientes puntos:
> -Supongo que se quemo cuando hiciste un cortocircuito de prueba, no?
> - La voltage varia con el pote en los voltages que decís después del reemplazo del BD140? Ojo con los transistores que estan vendiendo ahora. Verifcalos con un tester que la distribución de las patas corresponda con el pinout del datasheet. Esta lleno de falsificaciones.
> -Te referís al esquema original mio que es como venia publicada por plaquetodo? Bueno en ese diseño pésimo siempre se quema el led, el transistor asociado (pnp BC557) al poner en corto la fuente. Sencillamente no anda, no se quema la protección y despues quemas o recalentás el driver y el transistor de paso.
> ...


Creo que se quemo cuando alimente un circuito de 9v, pero sin querer invertí la polaridad .. Después de la instalación del bc140, no tengo tensión en la salida por mas que varie el pote.. Mi circuito original difiere en algunas cosas respecto del tuyo (que es hasta 27v y el mio es hasta 30v) Por ejemplo la resistencia del led rojo en mi caso es .47 y en el tuyo es 3k3 .. La primera vez que lo enchufe con el bc140 instalado, se quemo esa resistencia de .47.. Le puse una de 3k3, la fuente enciende perfecto, pero la salida es 0v, a pesar de variar el pote .. Muchas gracias por tu soporte


----------



## gabriel73 (Mar 2, 2020)

Hola Daniel, mira para mi le estas errando a la identificacion de los componentes o a la interpretación del circuito. Esa resistencia de 0.47 no puede estar cumpliendo la misma función que una de 3k3.
No hay diferencia en el esquema si una fuente va a regula hasta 27 o hasta 30v. Eso depende de voltage disponible.
El transistor que te dije es BD140 no BC140.
Te diria que primero  identifiques bien en tu placa cada componente del esquema eléctrico. Retires los semiconductores y los compruebes con un multimetro. Reemplazar los dudosos. Instalarlos nuevamente y sin carga ir comprobando voltages. Primero en el cap de filtro ppal , tension de zener y en el cursor del pote etc...es bastante laburo pero si das las cosas por sentado vas a seguir renegando. Si no modificas esa proteccion vas a seguir en la misma cada ves que le hagas un corto a la fuente. Te digo por que me paso a mi. Repare esa fuente tres veces hasta que me decidi a  hacer algo para mejorar ese problema en la proteccion. Espero lo puedas solucionar. Un saludo.


----------



## daniel-u (Mar 3, 2020)

gabriel73 dijo:


> Hola Daniel, mira para mi le estas errando a la identificacion de los componentes o a la interpretación del circuito. Esa resistencia de 0.47 no puede estar cumpliendo la misma función que una de 3k3.
> No hay diferencia en el esquema si una fuente va a regula hasta 27 o hasta 30v. Eso depende de voltage disponible.
> El transistor que te dije es BD140 no BC140.
> Te diria que primero  identifiques bien en tu placa cada componente del esquema eléctrico. Retires los semiconductores y los compruebes con un multimetro. Reemplazar los dudosos. Instalarlos nuevamente y sin carga ir comprobando voltages. Primero en el cap de filtro ppal , tension de zener y en el cursor del pote etc...es bastante laburo pero si das las cosas por sentado vas a seguir renegando. Si no modificas esa proteccion vas a seguir en la misma cada ves que le hagas un corto a la fuente. Te digo por que me paso a mi. Repare esa fuente tres veces hasta que me decidi a  hacer algo para mejorar ese problema en la proteccion. Espero lo puedas solucionar. Un saludo.


Te agradezco enormemente todo tu soporte.. El problema principal soy yo, que hace casi 23 años que no hago nada de electrónica.. Voy a implementar tu sugerencia y voy a adicionar el circuito de protección.. Gracias!!!! Saludos, Daniel


----------



## gabriel73 (Mar 3, 2020)

No hay problema Daniel. Empezar algo despues de un largo tiempo parado cuesta bastante...pero bueno...de a poco las cosas van a salir. Lamentablenente por una cuestion de tiempo no hice una placa de impreso nueva para implentar la nueva proteccion sino que corte pistas, taladre e hice algun puente para conectar los componentes agregados. Quedo fea pero bueno...anda.
Capaz algun gaucho del foro quiera hacerla y le diseñe una placa. 
Nota: En el esquema de la proteccion figura un capacitor entre base-emisor del transistor pnp (bc558) que sensa la corriente de salida. El valor del mismo puede ser de 1 o 2,2uf. Este determina la "inercia" para que la proteccion no se active con algun  pico de consumo muy breve.
Bueno, manos a la obra!. Saludo cordial.


----------



## daniel-u (Mar 14, 2020)

gabriel73 dijo:


> No hay problema Daniel. Empezar algo despues de un largo tiempo parado cuesta bastante...pero bueno...de a poco las cosas van a salir. Lamentablenente por una cuestion de tiempo no hice una placa de impreso nueva para implentar la nueva proteccion sino que corte pistas, taladre e hice algun puente para conectar los componentes agregados. Quedo fea pero bueno...anda.
> Capaz algun gaucho del foro quiera hacerla y le diseñe una placa.
> Nota: En el esquema de la proteccion figura un capacitor entre base-emisor del transistor pnp (bc558) que sensa la corriente de salida. El valor del mismo puede ser de 1 o 2,2uf. Este determina la "inercia" para que la proteccion no se active con algun  pico de consumo muy breve.
> Bueno, manos a la obra!. Saludo cordial.


Puede hacer funcionar la fuente, con un pequeño detalle, de 0 a 5.5v ... Pero Funciona!! Muchas Gracias!! Saludos, Daniel


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2020)

daniel-u dijo:


> Puede hacer funcionar la fuente, con un pequeño detalle, de* 0 a 5.5v* ... Pero Funciona!! Muchas Gracias!! Saludos, Daniel




​Revisa las tensiones sobre el zener y colector del 2N3055 ambas respecto de GND


----------



## gabriel73 (Mar 14, 2020)

No puede ser. Algo esta mal en el transistor de paso, en el driver o componentes asociados.
Primero chequea si no pusiste algun transistor al revez y esas cosas.
Comproba sus tensiones b-e e inclusive en el transistor npn comparador que recibe la tension del cursor del pote en la base y la del divisor de tension de salida en el emisor. Es posible que éste este desbetado o defectuoso. Comproba tener la tension respectiva en el zener. Sacando la protección esa fuente son tres transistores y un zener. Chequea estas cosas si podes.
Sr moderador disculpe el doble posteo, pense que no habia salido mi mensaje y agregue algunas comprobaciónes mas. Borre mi anterior si le es posible.


----------



## cais (Ago 11, 2021)

Buenas tardes, consulta alguien dispone de datos de la fuente Plaquetodo 082? agradezco vuestra ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 11, 2021)

cais dijo:


> Buenas tardes, consulta alguien dispone de datos de la fuente Plaquetodo 082? agradezco vuestra ayuda





			libro1


----------

